

Ask HN: What's your twitter account? - andrewljohnson

I just got started with Twitter, and I'm having a lot of fun with it. Unfortunately, I haven't found a lot of good birds to follow.<p>So, since this community is right up my alley, what's your twitter account? I'd like to follow you.<p>Mine is www.twitter.com/trailbehind
======
hardik
Hi, Great idea to bring together HN users! You can follow me at
twitter.com/hardikt

------
enra
Previous thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=480171>

hint: <http://searchyc.com>

------
hardik
And yes, in case you did not know, there is a YC bot too..
<https://twitter.com/newsycombinator>

------
brk
<http://twitter.com/NotoriousBRK>

------
lacker
<http://twitter.com/lacker>

I try to mostly tweet about computery stuff.

------
dantheman
<http://twitter.com/madhaxor>

------
jgrahamc
@jgrahamc

------
pclark
twitter.com/plc

------
antipax
www.twitter.com/antipax

